# Need some help: Little girl being bullied



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have two sisters (named Norah and Nixie) who were born at my rescue, who I just placed for adoption. The girl who adopted them said that Norah is being bullied by Nixie, and she may not be getting enough food and water, as a result of being pushed around. I thought that Norah has always been a bit of a baby. I told the girl this, when she adopted her. I have frequently heard her scream as loud as she can, if the other girls come over to her while she is doing something. Lucy, the matriarch, always runs right over and they disperse. I honestly never thought that Norah was actually being bullied. She spent alot of time in the tube, and only came to me to get treats, which is when she would scream if others came near her. I just thought she was very particular, and didn't like competition for food or attention. If I knew she was so scared, I would have never adopted her out, especially not with a dominant female. I am embarassed that I didn't realize this before.

Well, now that Lucy isn't around, it seems that the poor little one is being bullied. No wonder she was such a baby...Lucy was having to protect her from being picked on. Here is my question...the girl asked for advice, but I have never had to deal with girls fighting. My little guy, blue, was bullied by the big boys, so I just put him in with the baby boys, and he has been doing great. I slowly introduced him for playtime only, and his confidence is so much better, that he now plays with the big boys with no problem. 

I have heard people say that they typically don't pair males who are even in size because of this reason, but I have never noticed my girls fighting, so it wasn't even something that crossed my mind. I suggested that she should probably bring one back and let me pair them with rats that suit their personality better. I have a baby girl who would be perfect with little Norah, or I can pair Nixie with a bigger girl, who she has gotten along with in the past. I hope that she isn't too attached to both of them yet, that she will go for this option, because I won't want Norah to be tortured by her sister. Are there any other options that you all can suggest, or would you just consider them to not be a good match?


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I'm guessing that they just aren't a good match. It happens and I'm sure Norah would appreciate not being so stressed out with Nixie. Hope all goes well!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

The trade, or increasing the size of the mischief (only if the adoptee is keen to and has the resources available). It sounds like you have some good options available to you.


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. She hasn't sent a message back yet. I'm really worried. I hope that it means that all is well, but we shall see. I just sent another message to be sure.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

How big is the cage they are being housed in? Is there additional food and water bowls to go around. Usually when one of my rats was being bullied to the point where they couldnt get to the food or water easily without being hassled, introducting another bowl and bottle seemed to help. That and having enough sleeping/hiding places.


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello. Just an update. I got a message back. They are doing great now. I think it may have been the transition that frightened her a bit. I'm so relieved that the little girl isn't being bullied. She was so sweet and I babied her quite a bit. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Glad to hear things cleared up!


----------

